

Fake forum comments are 'eroding' trust in the web - bootload
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15869683

======
tankenmate
Fake forum comments have helped me become the man I am today! I worry less,
sleep better, and have better quality with my family! My life has been changed
so much its unbelievable, you too should try fake forum comments, you won't
turn back!!!

